# Shot myself with a stickshot



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I finally made a stickshot today.

I used a loop of paracord on the pouch, then a 3x3 chained band of #32 and a short stick.

I was shooting soft and I'm glad of it, because the third rock hit me square in the stomach. That sucker HURT!

I'm guessing the rock stuck in the pouch, and at the end of travel it returned and smacked me a good one.

How to avoid this? I had thumbnail to sky, pointed the stick, thought I was doing it right.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

DGUI will probably have a good answer for you on this one, Tim.

He may not be on again till early next week. If he doesn't answer by the middle of next week, bump up this thread so he will see it.

WD40


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

your bands may be to light or a cause is simpily use chinese tubes instead of cord


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

The pouch maybe isnt hard enough and it folded while shooting, and then it turned right back to ur direction...


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

As8MaN said:


> The pouch maybe isnt hard enough and it folded while shooting, and then it turned right back to ur direction...


Ah. Yes, I used a very soft pouch. This is bad?


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Very bad my friend!!!, the pouch has to be solid, not soft...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've tried variations of the stickshooter and other single-band setups and all I've done is spray ammo in every direction or shoot myself in the hand.
My reccomendation to stop this from happening...stick to forks!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

TimR said:


> I finally made a stickshot today.
> 
> I used a loop of paracord on the pouch, then a 3x3 chained band of #32 and a short stick.
> 
> ...


Please view these esspecially the first video on School Rule Stick Shooter and notice the combination of tube to keep the pouch open and no paracord or string due to hazards of the pouch hanging on too long to the ammo and BlowBack will no doubt be a possibility this is why it has been in my opinion to put a section of tubeing onto the pouch exclusively so that it is rapidly open and nothing to hang up and it must release with enough centrifugal force, it cannot remain in the pouch for a return visit. But, that is in no way to say it cannot so wear safety goggles not just glasses because the ammo can come up under a pair of glasses. Another factor is your release. You see both flat band and tube combination but two tubes would also be fine as long as you keep the tube that is being attached to the stick straight and positionally lined up with the pouc so that when the pouch is turned for shooting it put the single length of tube in a turn that keeps tension. Next week I may be able to make a better how to video. But for now perhaps the videos posted here may help.


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

> Please view these esspecially the first video on School Rule Stick Shooter and notice the combination of tube to keep the pouch open and no paracord or string due to hazards of the pouch hanging on too long to the ammo and BlowBack will no doubt be a possibility this is why it has been in my opinion to put a section of tubeing onto the pouch exclusively so that it is rapidly open and nothing to hang up and it must release with enough centrifugal force, it cannot remain in the pouch for a return visit. But, that is in no way to say it cannot so wear safety goggles not just glasses because the ammo can come up under a pair of glasses. Another factor is your release. You see both flat band and tube combination but two tubes would also be fine as long as you keep the tube that is being attached to the stick straight and positionally lined up with the pouc so that when the pouch is turned for shooting it put the single length of tube in a turn that keeps tension. Next week I may be able to make a better how to video. But for now perhaps the videos posted here may help.


Take this man's word as gospel for pickleforks and stickshooters.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

TimR said:


> I finally made a stickshot today.
> 
> I used a loop of paracord on the pouch, then a 3x3 chained band of #32 and a short stick.
> 
> ...


Also I still during the experimental phase use rolled up aluminum to test out a non traditional slinghsot because of the potential risk involved and till I get the technique down. You can also use Barnette Plastic Shot. Using Rocks for ammo would be sometime down the line when your skills have advanced to a good degree. When you have your form right I would tend to use 5/16 steel ball because it is small enough yet with enough weight so that you can easily hold and feel the shot which is important. Pouch release is most of what slingshot shooting consists of anyway. Pouch release has everything to do with accuracy when weighed against all the other factors relevant to a slingshot. Even when all things are in proper function if a bad pouch release occurs then a miss will result. Pouch Release is Everything once you get lined out with a stickshooter that works.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep listen to dgui and together you'll eradicate any problems,he's the best teacher for PF and stick shooters


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep -- he's the picklestick master all right!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Yep -- he's the picklestick master all right!


I Like that, PickleStick, PickleStick, PickleStick.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

dgui said:


> Yep -- he's the picklestick master all right!


I Like that, PickleStick, PickleStick, PickleStick.




































[/quote]
I've learnt loads from Dgui; and I like picklestick too.


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

I'm still learning to use mine, i would practice more but i get ridiculously painful band slap even when i flip shoot


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

I made a stickshot from part of a hammer handle using chain bands and a paracord and duct tape pouch. It shot ok , but not very hard. Only had one shot whip back around and tag me in the ribs and it was from using a larger rock than I had been shooting. I think i just used too heavy of a rock cause tha'ts the only time I experienced that. I've put it on the back shelf for now will mess with it again some day.

here's what it looks like


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Simon uk said:


> I'm still learning to use mine, i would practice more but i get ridiculously painful band slap even when i flip shoot


Tell me what your measurements of your band. You ought never ever get a hand slapp from a stick shooter, it just should not happen. Im nearly certain also that there are some materials that should be used for a slingshot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Faust said:


> I made a stickshot from part of a hammer handle using chain bands and a paracord and duct tape pouch. It shot ok , but not very hard. Only had one shot whip back around and tag me in the ribs and it was from using a larger rock than I had been shooting. I think i just used too heavy of a rock cause tha'ts the only time I experienced that. I've put it on the back shelf for now will mess with it again some day.
> 
> here's what it looks like


Pardon me for saying so Faust, But I would loose the cord and rather have an additional band to attach the pouch. The cord is potentially dangerous for sending a rock back on you as it can gain strength on the return blow.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Simon uk said:


> I'm still learning to use mine, i would practice more but i get ridiculously painful band slap even when i flip shoot


I've been using mine, and it seems a good weight is necessary (but not too heavy) to stop handslaps ... Dgui, I'm looking at you?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I haven't had a single return shot yet, but I've had handslaps and fork #sic# hits; but since I've been turning the pouch, not one fork #sic# hit, and with a decent weight ammo, no slaps either. I'm going to put on a band instead of string tonight ... I'm really liking these shooters.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I haven't had a single return shot yet, but I've had handslaps and fork #sic# hits; but since I've been turning the pouch, not one fork #sic# hit, and with a decent weight ammo, no slaps either. I'm going to put on a band instead of string tonight ... I'm really liking these shooters.


If you have a 4 inch length of Small Tubeing it will work best because it also maintains the pouch Open.

My plan is to try the School Rule Stick Shooter with a Magnum FlatBand and Kick some serious Behind with it and if that works I just might try it without the Rule Stick and just the Band Tube and Pouch and do some more Kickin.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

dgui said:


> I haven't had a single return shot yet, but I've had handslaps and fork #sic# hits; but since I've been turning the pouch, not one fork #sic# hit, and with a decent weight ammo, no slaps either. I'm going to put on a band instead of string tonight ... I'm really liking these shooters.


If you have a 4 inch length of Small Tubeing it will work best because it also maintains the pouch Open.

My plan is to try the School Rule Stick Shooter with a Magnum FlatBand and Kick some serious Behind with it and if that works I just might try it without the Rule Stick and just the Band Tube and Pouch and do some more Kickin. 

[/quote]

Listen to the headmaster


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

After seeing the comments here it looks like my problem may be in the pouch setup. I'll swap it out for a larger pouch and use a longer length of tube to attach it. Dgui the stick is 11 cm talk with about 17cm of thera band and the pouch is about 8cm by 2. my draw is roughly 77cm


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

[quote name='Simon uk' timestamp='1308139574' post='85782']
After seeing the comments here it looks like my problem may be in the pouch setup. I'll swap it out for a larger pouch and use a longer length of tube to attach it. Dgui the stick is 11 cm talk with about 17cm of thera band and the pouch is about 8cm by 2. my draw is roughly 77cm
[/quote

It will take me a while to translate that to inches.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I think a big pouch will make it slap more. And the only tubes I have are a bit bigger than yours Dgui; I'll try bands first and then the thicker tubes.


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

I've rounded these where i can, 4inch stick, 6.6 of band, 3x1 pouch and rough 30 inch draw


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The thichness or the length of the stick itself has no bearing on performance it would only be a preference.

The primary part of the overall setup would be how the pouch is attached and the length and width of the pouch.

Then once the proper pouch attachment with proper size pouch is achived then the next most important point is in pouch release. Then thumb up release or thumb down release.

For now I would suggest to use only one flatband with a width of 1.3 to 1.7 cm or 1/2 to 5/8 inch wide and a length measured within the two points it is secured to be 20 cm or 7 7/8 inch and this measurement does not include the tube that secures the pouch to the flatband. The overall tube length measurement before securing to the pouch is 11.4 cm or 4 1/2 inch and once the pouch is secured to the tube you should be left with 5 cm or 2 inch on each side for proper function and the pouch should remain open so make sure you rotate the tube so that it's resistance pushes against both ends of the pouch. 2040 or 1842 tube is fine for this but not too large in diameter and a flatband here will not work well, in my opinion it will be like a cord that could have a dangerous result.

The Pouch should measure about this: No wider than 2.9 cm or no wider than 15/16 inch and certainly no greater than 1 inch wide and no less than 2.3 cm or 7/8 inch.

Lenth of the Pouch should measure about this: No less than 7 cm or 2 3/4 inch and no longer than 7.7 cm or 3 inch. So too long will can up the possibility of retaining the projectile and too short can allow for a poor grip and a release that will touch the tube and cause a wild shot.

If you have not seen this one yet this is what I have taken the measurements from: School Rule Stick Shooter, it makes no difference how long or short the stick is and you can base the measurment on the feel of resistance of the flatband you will use. The band here on video is latex which is very stretchy, snappy and powerful. Theraband is lacking in the characteristics that latex provides.


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

Thanks dgui that gives me some good reference points to start with. I've seen that video and that was also really helpful thanks


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

Thanks dgui that gives me some good reference points to start with. I've seen that video and that was also really helpful thanks


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Shooting the Stick Shooter with a lower skill level requires a longer pull resulting in a greater thrust. This does not mean heavier band or bands but a longer pull measurement and this does not mean a pull that is reaching behind the head. A lighter hand requires a more refined release. Thats all.


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

[/quote]

Pardon me for saying so Faust, But I would loose the cord and rather have an additional band to attach the pouch. The cord is potentially dangerous for sending a rock back on you as it can gain strength on the return blow.
[/quote]

Please feel free to give your opinion about what would improve my stickshot. Main reason I posted the pic and description. Will definitely try it without the paracord because as it is right now it's pretty useless. Thanks.


----------

